# Plastic hives



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

I found a company in Australia that sells a hard plastic hive that can be integrated with the standard wooden ware. 

The company related that no one handles their equipment in the States.

Has anyone seen any of this stuff?

Impressions?

Respectfully,
Bill Dickerson


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

The french company Nicot makes plastic hives too. www.nicotplast.com

I have only tried their top feeder, but for that purpose the equipment was good and rather high quality.


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*Surprised*

I'm really surprised no one in the States has started producing these.

Have any idea why?


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't know if they are that great as hives. For my country i would guess, that they are a little hot in the sommer at condensating at wintertime - but that's just a gues.


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*R-value*

From what I understand the R-value is higher than the wood hives.

So it would seem that the hives would perform better in those conditions.

I suppose we have a lot of cheap wood in this country but I would think commercial producers would welcome the long term durability and lack of maintenance needed.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

In the Dec 08 Bee Culture page 35. Mother lode Products makes hive bodies. They do not
show a web site Sonora, ca ph 800-657-9876. made in USA. 

Jim


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*Found site*

I found the site for Mother Load but I only see feeders.


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

Bill Dickerson said:


> From what I understand the R-value is higher than the wood hives.
> 
> So it would seem that the hives would perform better in those conditions.
> 
> I suppose we have a lot of cheap wood in this country but I would think commercial producers would welcome the long term durability and lack of maintenance needed.


The "R-value" is insulation, or?

I use styrofoam/polystyrene hives and som wooden hives. Most commercial beekeepers here in the northern part of Europe use styrofoam - They are light and longlived.


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*Value*

"The R value or R-value is a measure of thermal resistance" ---Wikipedia

The high the R Value the better it insulates.

The Styrofoam ones should have a very high R Value but I would think the durability would be limited.

I looked it up and per inch wood has an R-Value 2.5 and the Styrofoam is between 3.6 to 5.4 depending on density.

The Polypropylene should have an R-value of about 4.0 but I couldn't find an exact value given for this product.

It depends on density.

I looked up the Polypropylene and it's used in things like Rubbermaid products so you can probably beat on it with a baseball bat.

The Australian ones have a resistance to White Ants and Termites. I don't know what White Ants are but I assume they are like Termites and eat the wood ones.

I suppose that's a big consideration in Australia.


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

The styrofoam-hives used here has a density of 100kg pr. cubic meter. The durability ar pretty high, some of mine are more than 20 years old (bought them used).

Their "natural enemies" is wax moths, mice in the storage and perhaps woodpeckers. Dropping them from cars etc. is no go too......
But handled properly, and painted, would say that average service time would be 15-20 years.


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*Tough*

That sounds pretty tough.

They have something like that over here. I will check to see the density.

Are they one piece or are the panels attached to each other in some way to make the box?


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Certain plastics become very brittle in the cold, and they will break very easily.
What kind of plastic do they use?:scratch:


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*styrofoam*

Apparently it's the same type of plastic as yours but it appears to be low density. 

It appearance is that of a Styrofoam cup but I am asking them about the density. They suggest that it be painted.

I attached a link. (hope it works)

They have some stands that appear to very sturdy but the bodies appear brittle.

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=Polystyrene&x=10&y=8


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

As far as I know, bees start chewing down the hive bodys somewhere around 90 kg pr cubic meter.

My newest hives are from Finland, seen in their catalog p 14 on www.paradisehoney.fi. They come in 4 parts and I glue them together. Our danish supplier has a mode made in one piece, but the price is higher (http://swienty.com/?pid=5&ref=1003&root=1001)

Painting is a must, in my opinion, as the sun seems to make the styrofoam degrade to fast. The inside might also be a little too ligth witout paint, but i don't know if it matters to the bees...


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*styrofoam feeders from Demark*

Do you use them, I would think they would be one piece construction, and are you happy with them if you use them?


----------



## Bill Dickerson (Nov 8, 2008)

*chew*

Interesting.

I see Sweinty has a polyurethane model also.

Do you know how this compares to the polystyrene?

I would think the shipping would be higher for the one price due to the volume vs weight.

As far as the bees chewing. You must have mean bees. LOL


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

irwin harlton said:


> Do you use them, I would think they would be one piece construction, and are you happy with them if you use them?


Not yet. But I'm planning to buy them these winter - the ones from the finnish supplier that is.

A friend of mine bought some used ones last year and they work very well. The inside has to be treated with a water glass solution, otherwise they tend to get moldy.
In use I would think they work as well as all other top feeders. I have used buckets until now, but are getting tired off all the messing around and the amount of equipment that i have to take along.


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

Bill Dickerson said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I see Sweinty has a polyurethane model also.
> 
> ...


The polyurethane hives are said to be of better quality. Major advantage is that painting isn't needed, and that they have a smoother inside, which would make cleaning easyer. They are also said to last longer.
But the price is twice as high, and in my opinion, they aren't that good


----------

